

Apple Used Front Company with Clever Name to Grab iPad Trademark - J3L2404
http://blogs.forbes.com/briancaulfield/2010/10/28/apple-used-front-company-with-clever-name-to-grab-ipad-trademark-in-2006/

======
rlpb
Actual article:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/4e10735e-e1f3-11df-a064-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/4e10735e-e1f3-11df-a064-00144feabdc0.html)

------
protomyth
Not an uncommon practice when you need to grab real estate either. You also
sometimes use multiple front companies so people won't see the pattern.

